# صناعة الكلور فى المنزل .. كلوركس - هل ممكنه



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يوليو 2014)

*صناعة الكلور فى المنزل .. كلوركس - هل ممكنه
كثرت اسئلة القراء سواء فى الموقع ومواقع اخرى وفى بريدى حول هذا الموضوع.
ولقد بدأت الرد على شكل مقالات - وحتى لا اكرر الموضوع فى نفس المنتدى - رجاء المتابعه فى مقال - 
بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه - قسم الصناعات الخفيفه. بالاضافه للعديد من التركيبات التى تشغل بال القراء.*


----------

